# big tog



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

if you didn't notice the 18+ lb tog listed on this weeks citations from Rob Holtz. Reportedly it came from one of the headboats out of Lynnhaven.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice......*

Big fish....Good eatin.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Yea*

Double post my bad


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Yea*

the funny thing is that they didn't really do that good. Imagine being the mate that net that fish... I hope he was in the $ POOL $


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

no chit...18 is a monster...


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Heard another fatty was caught at the same place...17+ lber.


----------

